# Been on my mind for a long time.



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

There is one person here that always celebrates these bombs with such enthusiasm. He always has a nice word for everyone. Kinda stays under the radar, but you know he's there. Well, I am no longer taking this Gorilla for granted. He needs to know he is appreciated. He needs to celebrate his own BOMB. So, with that said......

*I'm your Huckleberry!!*

* :mn :mn*
:gn







:gn​


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Tim... you are one generous gorilla! :tu

Hope your intended prey will survive long enough to enjoy the great smokes you are sure to smack with. Love the Doc Holliday pic... Wyatt. :ss

_(Why, Johnny Ringo...!?)_


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Someone's in for a whole heap of trouble! :r:r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

There is nothing better than watching someone getting what they deserve!!

Rock on sir

edit 1000 posts for me!!

*2​*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I've seen that huckleberry phrase used before -- someone's in trouble.:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Go get em, Brother Tim!!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Whats a huckleberry and why do ya wanna be one???  

Give em hell :gn :gn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Getum Tim... Those BOTLs are the best type to bomb.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I'm your huckleberry................one of my favorite statements ever. I use it frequently when I'm trying to help out people.

Hope the recipient enjoys the devistation you are sending Tim!! You're a top notch guy!! :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

They better run and hide! Go get 'em! :ss


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I see trouble brewing ahead.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Somebody better watch out. This sounds like a big one :tu



str8edg said:


> edit 1000 posts for me!!


Congrats Craig on the 1000:bl


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ain't it nice to get something off your mind? :tu Can't wait to see the carnage!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Go get em Tim :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Whats a huckleberry and why do ya wanna be one???
> 
> Give em hell :gn :gn


Here is a Link.
It basically means this BOTL needs hitting, and I am the one to do it. Therefore, I am his Huckleberry!.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

An education and an bombing provided. Your definitly a man of skills.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Here is a Link.
> It basically means this BOTL needs hitting, and I am the one to do it. Therefore, I am his Huckleberry!.


Go get 'em, Tim! Can't wait to see the victim! Love the Huckleberry story!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

This should be hitting Ground Zero anytime. :tu:ss Where's the PopCorn smiley when you need it?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have fallen and cant get up.

Full story later............


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> I have fallen and cant get up.
> 
> Full story later............


I hope you're talking about what I think you're talking about. Because that means you got what I'm thinking you got, and you deserve it. :ss:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim, what did you do to Richard? He's been down for a long time.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Tim, what did you do to Richard? He's been down for a long time.


Awe, I didn't hurt the guy. I don't think, anyway. I think he hsa been working a lot.


----------

